# Canon EOS 5D



## Dmariehill (Sep 15, 2015)

So my mil recently gave me some equipment.   One of the things was a Canon EOS 5D.   I'm currently shooting on a rebel t4i.   

So where do I start learning about full frame?  what should I watch for as I play?  I'm not even sure what to ask as I know nothing about it but I definitely want to play with this new to me camera body.

I've got an 18-135 IS STM lens, a 50 mm, an 85 mm, a 17-40 , and a 70-200 lens.  They are all compatible with both camera bodies.   Is there a particular lens I should experiment with first?  I'm most comfortable inside with my 50 mm and I'm loving the 85 mm for shots of the kids outside.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats on the 5D. Is it a mark I? I'm not 100% sure that the 18-135 is compatible, I think it is an EF-S lens, which is for crop bodies.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2015)

I shot the Canon 5D for several years. I liked the 85/1.8 EF on it, as well as the 70-200. It was a nice shooter. Like ROn mentioned...I thought the 18-135 was for EF-S use only?

The one thing to watch for, I think, is the slightly shallower depth of field that full frame delivers on tight close-up images compared against APS-C.

Full frame's angle of view on the 50mm and 85mm primes REALLY brings those lenses to the forefront in usefulness for social photos, like of kids, people at parties and events, and for casual portraits and documenting real life 'stuff'.


----------



## Dmariehill (Sep 15, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Congrats on the 5D. Is it a mark I? I'm not 100% sure that the 18-135 is compatible, I think it is an EF-S lens, which is for crop bodies.




You're right on the 18-135.   I hadn't made that connection.  It is an EF-S lens.  I know the others are .  The 17-40 and 70-200 also came from mil.   And the 50 and 85 are only EF lens.  

It's not the Mark I,   It's pretty old - the box just calls it a 5D.   And it was a number of years ago when she was trying to do photography professionally.  She's thinning down her equipment and I'm getting to benefit!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2015)

The original 5D is typically referred to as the mark I (because the second was mark II).

Still it's a good camera to get into full frame. Your MIL gave you a 50, 85, 70-200 and a 5D. Can she adopt me too????? I just need/want the 70-200mm f/2.8L II. lol


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2015)

I never,ever,ever call it the Mark I....I call it the 5D *CLASSIC*! (That is me and the 5D in my avatar photo over there to the left, shot on June 6, 2007 ).


----------



## Slothrop (Sep 15, 2015)

I love my 5D especially with the 85mm f/1.8. It's wonderfully simple and a great way to concentrate on photography instead of technology.


----------



## Dmariehill (Sep 15, 2015)

ronlane said:


> The original 5D is typically referred to as the mark I (because the second was mark II).
> 
> Still it's a good camera to get into full frame. Your MIL gave you a 50, 85, 70-200 and a 5D. Can she adopt me too????? I just need/want the 70-200mm f/2.8L II. lol



No, I got the 50 for mothers day last year and the 85 for my birthday this year.  But she did give me 2 lenses and the 5D.   I'm happy to take any excess or duplicates.   Hand me downs are awesome.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2015)

Derrel said:


> (That is me and the 5D in my avatar photo over there to the left, shot on June 6, 2007 ).



WHAT?  Get the CLASSIC outta here.   You are lucky that avatar is so small otherwise I would have commented on your Street Cred like I just did on VTEC's.


----------



## Dmariehill (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for getting me started guys!   It will take some time to learn to use it but I did get a nice shot of my son in the treehouse today.


----------

